

Sony unveils Indie developer initiative - Keyframe
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/sony-slashes-cost-of-ps3-development-kit

======
Keyframe
more links:

[http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/sony-to-match-dev-
budg...](http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/sony-to-match-dev-budgets-in-
return-for-exclusivity)

[http://cuernavacajoven.com/phyreengine/index.php?option=com_...](http://cuernavacajoven.com/phyreengine/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=31)

